# Boston Butt sale-Foodlion



## jted (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi, I watch the local sales and every once in a while I see something I want to smoke again. After the summer season  my freezer space has opened up. There has been nothing noteworthy lately   but  it's Butt time.

                                                                      FOOD LION

                                                              

                                                               Boston Butts 1.49 per pound

                                                               Country style Ribs  1.69 per pound

Granted these are not spectacular prices but they are not bad if you local store runs the ad. .Normally Food lions are East coast stores as far west as Atlanta. Check them out.    Jted


----------



## boykjo (Oct 21, 2015)

just walked in the food lion here in raleigh nc area and butts on sale for .99 cents per lb no limit.... Bought 6 butts to put over probably the 200 lbs I already have in the freezer...lol


----------



## daricksta (Oct 21, 2015)

jted said:


> Hi, I watch the local sales and every once in a while I see something I want to smoke again. After the summer season  my freezer space has opened up. There has been nothing noteworthy lately   but  it's Butt time.
> 
> FOOD LION
> 
> ...


Jted, I live in the Puget Sound area. Let me tell you that around here these are great prices. Pork shoulder/butt and country style ribs are around $3.99/lb.


----------



## jted (Oct 21, 2015)

boykjo said:


> just walked in the food lion here in raleigh nc area and butts on sale for .99 cents per lb no limit.... Bought 6 butts to put over probably the 200 lbs I already have in the freezer...lol


Now thats a Smoken Hot Sale.  Jted


----------



## boykjo (Oct 27, 2015)

Had to head back and buy 2 more butts at .99/lb  There was a coupon in the newspaper for 5 dollars off a $20 or more purchase.... Scored the two 10 lb butts at .75/lb   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















butts.png



__ boykjo
__ Oct 27, 2015


----------



## twoalpha (Oct 27, 2015)

Joe

Food Lion saved you a bunch. Here in my area of NC price was $1.49.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 4, 2015)

foodlion st louis style ribs 1.99 per lb. Printed the MVP coupons from the machine at the door and got 3 dollars off 25 dollars or more on fresh pork products. 4 racks of spares for 23 bucks out the door... dang freezer is filling up.....













20151104_150133.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Nov 4, 2015


----------



## jted (Nov 4, 2015)

boykjo, Finding that kind of deal is the hard part. Now have some fun Smoken them up.   Jted


----------

